# Back in Time



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Hard to believe how far back Egypt has gone.





23 Vintage Photos of Egypt’s Golden Years | Egyptian Streets


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

My husband (who is Egyptian) has a fantastic photo of him and his brothers with his mother in 1970.
In the photo she us verrry 'hip' - she is wearing a mini dress with a fab luttle bee hive hair do - she looks great.


----------

